# ISPConfig nach upgrade nicht mehr erreichbar



## AndréS (20. Nov. 2012)

Wie schon gesagt, nun ein neuer Thread. Nachdem ich von Lenny auf Squeeze geupgradet habe, musste ich feststellen, das ispconfig nicht mehr aufrufbar ist. Vermutlich irgendeine Config zerschossen. Auch phpmyadmin ist nicht mehr erreichbar.

Was sollte ich nun machen?


----------



## Till (20. Nov. 2012)

Lade bitte das ispconfig .tar.gz erneut runter, dann entpacken und das update.php Script aufrufen welches im install Verzeichnis liegt. Während des Updates auswählen das ISPConfig die Dienste rekonfigurieren soll. Es ist kein Problem wenn die installierte ispconfig Version identisch mit der Version des updates ist.


----------



## AndréS (20. Nov. 2012)

also ich habe gerade gelesen ich sollte mit ispconfig_update.sh machen. Das hatte aber nichts geändert. 

Nun nochmal runterladen. Aber .php müssen doch über den Browser aufgerufen werden oder irre ich mich?


----------



## AndréS (20. Nov. 2012)

Es wird komplizierter 
Nach dem ich nun das Update gemacht habe, geht nur noch die IP Adresse mit "It works" danach kommt nichts mehr. Alle anderen Websiten sind nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Till (20. Nov. 2012)

Logge Dich in ispconfig ei, gehe zu system > server IP, deaktivier die IP adresse, klicke auf speichern und dann aktivier sie wieder.


----------



## AndréS (20. Nov. 2012)

Kommando zurück. Stelle gerade fest, das eth0 nicht anspringt. eth1 läuft super
was mache ich nun da?


----------



## Till (20. Nov. 2012)

Schau mal in die /etc/network/interfaces Datei ob die Daten dort für beide Schnittstellen korrekt sind.


----------



## AndréS (20. Nov. 2012)

Ja das ist komisch.
Er sagt SIOCADDRT: File exists. Failed to bring up etho0

das hier steht drinne:


> auto eth0
> iface eth0 inet static
> address 46.4.103.179
> broadcast 46.4.103.191
> ...


was da falsch weiß ich nicht, habe nichts geändert.


----------



## AndréS (20. Nov. 2012)

Habe alles gechekct ist alles richtig. Alle Netzdaten sind korrekt eingetragen! Was denn los mit der Maschine?


----------



## Till (20. Nov. 2012)

Hast Du mal versucht neu zu booten? Gibt es in der Ausgabe des Befehls:

dmesg

irgendwelche Fehler beim initialisieren der Netzwerkkarte?


----------



## AndréS (20. Nov. 2012)

> [    9.636216] EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal
> [    9.636221] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
> [   11.175272] eth0: Using EEPROM-set media 100baseTx-FDX.
> [   12.506414] eth1: Using EEPROM-set media 100baseTx-FDX.
> ...


Kein Fehler.

es gab wie gesagt den Fehler, das die File schon existiert. Reboot gemacht keine Änderung
Die eine IP ist erreichbar auch über putty. Auch die Websiten, nur die anderen halt nicht.



> Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces ... (warning).
> Reconfiguring network interfaces...done.


Was nu?


----------



## AndréS (20. Nov. 2012)

NOch etwas interessantes. Mitlerweile kann ich auch kein apt-get update mehr machen, komme aber mit putty über die andere IP drauf.


----------



## AndréS (20. Nov. 2012)

Hat denn nun jemand anders noch ein paar Ideen???


----------



## nowayback (20. Nov. 2012)

Hi,

probier doch mal etwas strukturierter an das Problem zu gehen.

1. Prüfe sämtliche in Frage kommenden Logfiles
2. Prüfe Netzwerkeinstellungen (IP, Subnet, Gateway, DNS). 


> up route add -net 46.4.103.160 netmask 255.255.255.224 gw 46.4.103.161 eth0


 Diesen Teil zum Beispiel.
3. Prüfe Firewall(s), IP-Tables und son Zeug. Dann schau ob alle benötigten Dienste laufen.

Grüße


----------



## AndréS (20. Nov. 2012)

Hi,

also ich habe das mal eingefügt. 
Die logs die ich jetzt durchgesehen habe, waren gut.
Welche würdest du vorschlagen, denn so langsam fange ich an zu verzweifeln.

Ich habe zwei netzwerkarten (ältere Netzwerkkarten) von windows server eingerichtet. Lief vorher ja auch prima. Dachte vorher es läge evtl. an einer davon da das apt-get update auch nichts bringt.

nu habe ich die IPs mal durchgetauscht. Die eine lief von Anfang wunderbar und tut es immer noch, die andere weigert sich immer nochzu arbeiten 

Kannst du was vorschlagen.


----------



## AndréS (20. Nov. 2012)

Habe den Fehler nun eingegrenzt. Es ist so, dass diese IP von Außen nicht erreichbar ist.
Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Till (21. Nov. 2012)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

iptables -L

und

ifconfig

Hast Du eine Firewall aktiviert? Wenn ja, deaktivier sie mal testweise. Da es sich bei Drinem Server ja um eine VM handelt wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kann es auch an der virtuellen Bridge der Virtualsierungssoftware oder dem Routing liegen.


----------



## Laubie (21. Nov. 2012)

Hey AndréS,

mir ist noch nicht ganz klar, was jetzt an deinem Server falsch läuft...
das könnte daran liegen, dass du auf 2 Seiten Forum bislang nur diese eine Fehlermeldung gepostet hast:

```
Er sagt SIOCADDRT: File exists. Failed to bring up etho0
```
Wobei du auch nicht sagst, wer "Er" ist, und was ihn dazu veranlasst sowas zu sagen 

Ich glaube, wenn du anfängst uns mal ein paar Eingaben inkl. Antworten des Systems sowie logs zu zeigen und deine Peripherie mal ausgiebig beschreibst, dann kommen wir hier weiter.

Was willst du uns mit dem "Windows Server" sagen? Lief vorher ein Windows Server auf dem System, oder virtualisierst du (wie Till es annimmt) mit dem Windows Server ein System, auf welchem dann Debian läuft??

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## AndréS (21. Nov. 2012)

Hi
IPTables-L


> server1:~# iptables -L
> Chain INPUT (policy DROP)
> target     prot opt source               destination
> fail2ban-ssh  tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            multiport dports ssh
> ...


Ja ist in der VM. Routing an sich funktioniert bis hin zur VM.

Hi Laubie,

ja das hatte ich im anderen Beitrag genauer gehabt.
Also es ist ein Debian System geupgradet von 5 auf 6. Nach dem update konnten die Updateserver nicht mehr aufgelöst werden, somit tauschte ich die Nameserver aus (zu 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4). Ich installierte Mysql nach und dachte alles lief. Von der VM werden zwei Netzwerkkarten eingebunden. IPs sind im System konfiguriert.
Lief bislang alles. Ich stelle die genannte Fehlermeldung fest.
Nun habe ich weiter geforscht und bin soweit zu glauben, dass irgendwie die Anfragen abgewiesen werden. Firewall wäre ein Weg.

Welche Logs soll ich dir zeigen, denn ich weiß nicht mehr weiter und stehe kurz davor alles neu zu machen.

Danke euch


----------



## Till (21. Nov. 2012)

Schalte mal die Firewall aus, wenn Du die ISPConfig Firewall verwendest, dann geht das mit:

/etc/init.d/bastille-firewall stop


----------



## AndréS (21. Nov. 2012)

Keine Reaktion. Immer noch Timeouts


> server1:~# iptables -L
> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
> target     prot opt source               destination
> 
> ...


----------



## AndréS (21. Nov. 2012)

Es funktioniert nun auch die Mail funktion nicht mehr. Mails werden nach außen nicht mehr zugestellt. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Laubie (22. Nov. 2012)

Ich kenne mich im VM-Bereich nicht aus, aber wenn die eine Netzwerkkarte aufs Verrecken nicht will, warum nimmst du sie nicht mal probeweise raus?

Ich vermute, dass dein Server die Daten (jetzt auch die Mails) über die nicht funktionierende Netzwerkkarte verschickt, und die deshalb im Nirvana enden.

Grüße
Laubie

PS: Zu deinem letzten Posting: Woran machst du fest, dass die Mails nicht raus gehen? Steht dazu was im mail-log, wenn du die Mail schickst?


----------



## pilgrims (1. Dez. 2012)

Bei meinen bisherigen Debian dist-upgrades auf VMs ist - wenn etwas "schiefgegangen" ist - immer im Bereich der Netzwerkanbindung irgendwas kaputtgegangen.

Dadurch war die Verbindung zur Außenwelt hinüber.

Aber hier sind ja schon die wichtigsten Hinweise schon gemacht worden (Netzwerkkarte der VM abschalten, neue aufnehmen; Netzwerk neu konfigurieren...).


----------

